# Blackberry



## NJcara (Aug 14, 2008)

Does the local mobile service provider have data plans for a Blackberry? Will I be able to utilize a Blackberry there as I do here? Internet, E-mail, texting etc, all on an unlimited basis per monthly fee>


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

I have a blackberry curve with with unlimited worldwide data and roaming through etisalat for ~ 350 dhs. Works great in US, Europe and UAE.


----------



## NJcara (Aug 14, 2008)

Perfect! I have the same phone. I'm VERY attached to it! 
Thanks!


----------



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

Longhorn said:


> I have a blackberry curve with with unlimited worldwide data and roaming through etisalat for ~ 350 dhs. Works great in US, Europe and UAE.


Does anybody know if etisalat do this worldwide package with the iPhone? I'm working for an airline from December and an 'all in' Worldwide package with iPhone would be preferable and second choice would be a small Blackberry like the Pearl. 350Dhs or £60 per month sounds reasonable when compared to UK prices. Thanks in advance


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As far as I am aware neither Etisalat or Du offer any sort of 'worldwide' package. You just have an account and pay for it monthly. 

-


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Ruggedblond said:


> Does anybody know if etisalat do this worldwide package with the iPhone? I'm working for an airline from December and an 'all in' Worldwide package with iPhone would be preferable and second choice would be a small Blackberry like the Pearl. 350Dhs or £60 per month sounds reasonable when compared to UK prices. Thanks in advance


The iPhone is not currently "officially" released in UAE, so there are no package options available, unless you bought one abroad (buying one here is ridiculously expensive) then unlocked it and then signed up for a contract.


----------

